
We're in a simulation, and nobody seem to care - mw67
http://telegra.ph/Were-in-a-simulation-and-nobody-seem-to-care-12-20
======
ankurdhama
Let's say one of the person, in this state, describe his/her earlier soul
incarnation as being in some other country which has a different first natural
language. Can we talk to that person, in this state, in his/her old country
first natural language, which he/she have never learned before?

Science is not just about performing some experiment and reaching some
conclusions, but it is also about trying to figure out the implication of
those conclusions and experimenting with those implications.

~~~
mw67
Yes that person in the previous life would talk through the mouth of the
person being hypnotised. Even if in the new life she doesn't know the previous
language she would remember the information and feeling, and will be able to
express them in the new language.

I just found this video which summarises a lot of answers:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzwle9gjC2E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzwle9gjC2E)

~~~
ankurdhama
The question is why doesn't she know the previous language? Language is
nothing but learned memories just like other memories about your life. So she
remembers some stuff and forget some stuff? Why that is so?

~~~
mw67
She might know the other language actually. I'm not an expert but asking the
therapist that runs the hypnosis would know the answer (if they had a patient
with a previous life in another language).

My feeling is that what the person remembers are feelings/emotions and images
in her head from the previous life, these images and emotions are
explainable/translatable in any language.

------
gcost
One of the comment on Amazon:

"I first read Journey of Souls a few years ago, and had the same feeling of
resonance that many reviewers did. But I wasn't convinced and still wanted to
know more. I wrote to a reviewer on this site who had visited him, and
following her suggestion, wrote to Dr. Newton for an appointment. At the time,
he had a three-year waiting list, and was seeing about 2-3 clients a week. I
saw him just before Destiny of Souls was completed, and while I did not
experience my memories with the same clarity the subjects in his book did, I
can say with utter certainty that Dr. Newton is not making it up, and is not
manipulating his readers.

From my conversations with him, I have found him to be very intelligent,
caring, funny, and honest. My experience in hypnosis was a bit unsettling for
me, as much as the skeptic in me wanted to dismiss the truths I had learned
about myself, I could not attribute my memories to anything that I had seen in
his books or elsewhere. Nor did he plant the ideas in my head. He is
absolutely the stubborn investigator he describes in his books and challenged
the things I said, questioned me during the session, compared to things I had
said earlier to make sure I was still saying the same things. Then, at the end
of the session told me where I had said something similar to his other clients
that had not been in Journey of Souls (but is now in Destiny), such as my
detailed explanation of the medallion worn by one of the "Council" members. In
retrospect, I think the most amazing thing about my session was my casual
attitude - as I talked about "unbelievable" things like hybrid souls I might
as well have been telling him "the sky is blue" with the nonchalant way I
felt. In fact, a few times I did get frustrated with his questioning, the same
way someone would if challenged with "No, the sky is GREEN". What I was saying
felt then, as it does now, to be nothing but pure and simple truth.

For the further skeptical, my small claim to fame is that one of his "One of
my clients said.." comments to illustrate a point about soul names was
something I told him after my session. So I know that whenever he says a
client said something, they did.

I would encourage anyone who is interested in having this regression done, to
write to him care of his publisher and include a self-addressed stamped
envelope. This is the only way to contact him. One note though, he is
currently in the process of retiring his practice and directs new clients to
people that he has trained from across the country. Even if you don't see him
personally, though, the experience of the regression is absolutely worth it."

------
mw67
Fascinating:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzwle9gjC2E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzwle9gjC2E)

------
pmp6701
some have had similar experiences and discussed on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Glitch_in_the_Matrix/comments/1uu5m...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Glitch_in_the_Matrix/comments/1uu5ml/i_remember_things_from_another_person_who_has_the/)

